# What is the coldest temperature you have ever experienced?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Now that winter is here I was wondering what the coldest temperature you have ever experience?

Last December I was in Thompson Manitoba working and the temperature hit -68 degrees Celsius(-90.4 Fahrenheit). I never want to experience that again the sun would rise at 9:30am and set at 4:00pm it was pretty depressing. Here at home we usually get a week or two in the -40 C (-40F) but majority of the winter is -20C (-4F)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well i definitely cant say i've experience that kind of cold! the coldest i remember was -15 F when my parents and i lived in Michigan. i imagine it got colder but thats the only one i remember. i was sick most of the time we were there.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

We get -20F here in Michigan with wind chill. Our club trains outside year-round, but cancels training at 15F.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It got to minus 20 F once when I was a kid, but I probably stayed inside that day! The coldest temperature that I ever spent a long time out in was minus 4 F in Syracuse NY one winter, I rode my bike to work 7 miles. I was pretty frozen by the time I got to work.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Coldest is -40 degrees (the numbers coincide at -40 on both the Celsius and Farenheit scales). Here, it is business as usual: Schools and businesses are open, people are out and about. Though schools have indoor recess breaks in this cold. I work indoors, so not as bad for me as for some people that work outdoors. 

The cold does not bother me that much. I go hiking and cross-country skiing on the trails around my house in the -20 to -30 Celsius range regularly - it does not bother the dogs either. Colder than -30 I keep the outdoor play/potty breaks down to about 10-15 minutes because the dogs' paws get cold. They do that funny dance where they try to pick up all their feet at the same time.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

-30 Here in Boston at one point. Not actual temperature though. It was with the wind chill.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

-15F at Ft. Wainwright, Alaska. Which seemed pretty cold at the time, but that -90.4F puts that to shame.

I have found that as I get older, I prefer cold weather more than hot weather. This is strange because I grew up in Lakewood, California, where a temperature of 65F sent us reaching for the parkas. 

Is anyone else here the same?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember a miserable week when I worked at a race horse farm. The high temps were 1 to 3 degrees F. The night time temps were -15 to -20. I have worked outside most of my life, in one capacity or another, and that was the worst week I have ever spent. I had a mare decide to foal on a day when it was 0 out with a wind chill of -25. We were in a barn, but it was still pretty awful.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

-59F! That was fun! The schools closed because it was too cold. It usually was about -40F back home and when its that temperature everything is still normal and things open.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it was about -20F with the windchill (without I think it was like -4 or something). Luckily in Syr we get the most snow of any other city, but as a whole our temperature aren't nearly as extreme as, say, some of the Great Lakes.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think -53C with the windchill is the coldest I've ever felt. -68C... Ugghh... That would be horrible, especially with any sort of wind. I remember my nostrils trying to freeze shut when it was only -55C.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think -53C with the windchill is the coldest I've ever felt. -68C... Ugghh... That would be horrible, especially with any sort of wind. I remember my nostrils trying to freeze shut when it was only -55C.


:cold:lol one of the guys I was working with had a black beard within an hour it was totally white and frosty


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Here in MD it gets down to the single digits with lower wind chills...that's the coldest i've experienced.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Here in MD it gets down to the single digits with lower wind chills...that's the coldest i've experienced.


OMG i cant WAIT til we are in maryland!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think -53C with the windchill is the coldest I've ever felt. -68C... Ugghh... That would be horrible, especially with any sort of wind. I remember my nostrils trying to freeze shut when it was only -55C.


whoops finger slipped. I meant -53C in the last line.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

-27F here in Chicago back in late 70's or early 80's. Anyone that lives north of me needs their head examined. I'm 51, work outside now and i can stand the heat much better than the cold. I hate it when it gets below 20F now, which it has been the last few days, i can't wait till i can move south!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

10F on a ski trip to Jackson Hole years ago. Our winters are very mild, we only get occasional dips into the high 20s at night. Thursday night it got down to 34 degrees, but our average November low is 45F.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Rusty_212 said:


> -27F here in Chicago back in late 70's or early 80's. Anyone that lives north of me needs their head examined. I'm 51, work outside now and i can stand the heat much better than the cold. I hate it when it gets below 20F now, which it has been the last few days, i can't wait till i can move south!


 
That might be what I remember. I went x-country skiing one day when they said it was -80F with the wind chill. There were some really cold Chicago winters when I was young. I went to the Art Museum on super bowl sunday one year and remember it was -15F, and that wasn't an unusual day. 

I remember in the lower 48 states that International Falls, Minnesota, always had the coldest temperatures. Glad I live further south these days.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I usually don't count the windchill - it is not a "real" temperature, just a sensation of cold, which can vary from person to person.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think -25 F before the wind chill factor a few years ago. It was record breaking cold. Usually we have a few days that gets below zero with a windchill but nothing like that winter.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I usually don't count the windchill - it is not a "real" temperature, just a sensation of cold, which can vary from person to person.


 
Hey, I count that poo!!  I think a 0F winchill is nastier than a 0F actual temperture. I can be at the the top of a mountain in CO in the sun well below freezing if it's sunny and a calm day. Here, same temp with clouds and wind and it feels 10 times worse. IMO at least.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

-50*f in korea... not counting the wind chill of low flying black hawks


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

-42F in Greenland during a 60's stopover in January. (Scandinavian Airlines had a refueling station there when they flew DC-8's from Los Angeles to Copenhagen.) Actual temperature, no wind......nippy!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Hmmm, -7 not inc. wind chill for me.

Will - this past February in Kygrzstan it was around -5 he recalls.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> Hey, I count that *poo*!!  .


Justine, I hope that is a typo!! LOL!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You know it's cold when you can feel the hair inside your nose freeze when you breathe in. Right around the corner here in Michigan.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what the temperature was during the Storm of the Century in 1993, but my hubby and I lived in Brimingham, AL and that had to be the coldest weather I've ever been in. A native Floridian, I was shocked to see 17 inches of snow! I couldn't wait to move back to Florida after that, lol.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I remember -22F in Vermont. Always seemed to be about a three week or better stretch in January where it wouldn't break 0 even in the warmest part of the day. I don't miss the snow and cold or having to plug in the diesel pick up at night so it would start in the morning. 

Happy to be in the land of sunshine these days.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Here in California, I remember one winter, I think it was December of 1990, when it got down to 18 degrees at night and I thought it was colder than a witch's mammary gland in a brass bra doing push ups in the snow LOL. If I was in any weather colder than that, I would ask you to just shoot me and put me out of my misery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Nothing like temps in the north, but when I was living in MD it hit -2 or 3 degrees F once. Down here in FL last winter we had a few nights of 15 degrees F which is bitter cold when you're not used to it.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

It was 2 years ago. Mid January here in central Illinois.
Set a new low temperature record of -27F breaking
an 80 year previous record of -24F. It just doesnt
usually get that cold here.

That night I took my old GSD Mikey out for a late night
pee run before bed time. I knew it was cold so bundled
up good. Mikey loved the cold. The colder the better.
I checked the temp and it was -21F at 11 PM.

We went out and only went a short distance when he
did a quick pee and turned to head back home.
Ah ah!...finally cold enough for old Mikey I thought.
It was one of those times when the air is so cold it
stings when you inhale. And your nostrils stick together.

When we got back in the house he shook like he was
wet. But it was just to shake the cold off.

The next morning I heard on the radio that the low was
-27F. So for our morning walk I put on all the clothes
I owned. Bundled up real good. We went out about
8:00 AM and once outside I thought it didnt seem
so bad. In fact it seemed to have warmed up. We ended
up going for a longer walk and had a good walk.

When we got back to the house I found out it was
-8F out. Thats really bad when -8F feels warm...


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

DEAR GOD!!! i cannot imagine that kind of cold. I start putting on big coats when it hits the occasional 20°F down here. I would be completely miserable in any below zero temps. 
The coldest I've ever been in was probably northern Arkansas in the winter when it would drop to 12 to 15°F at night. I was dying. One of the reasons I don't think I could ever live up north. But thumbs up to you guys who can stand that stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Funny, because I could never live anywhere hot like Texas or Florida. Anything over room temperature is too hot for me!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Klamari said:


> DEAR GOD!!! i cannot imagine that kind of cold. I start putting on big coats when it hits the occasional 20°F down here. I would be completely miserable in any below zero temps.
> The coldest I've ever been in was probably northern Arkansas in the winter when it would drop to 12 to 15°F at night. I was dying. One of the reasons I don't think I could ever live up north. But thumbs up to you guys who can stand that stuff :thumbup:


Here is another cold weather story for you. This was
about 1979-80 when I was living in Chicago. 6 blocks
from Wrigley Field. One weekend I was stuck indoors
without much food and -18F temperatures and windchill
something like -60F.

I decided if I wanted to eat I had to brave the elements.
My car wouldnt start because of the cold so I decided
to walk to the grocery store. It was ONLY 3 blocks.

I bundled up with everything I had and took off.
I was a popsicle by the time I got to the store.
I stayed there a long time warming up. I knew it
would be worse heading back home because I would
be going into the wind.

I took off for home carrying two bags of groceries.
It was slow going against the wind. I was pretty
frozen by the time I got home. I had an eyelid
stuck closed and ice in my mustache. 

When I unloaded the groceries I found the half
gallon of milk I had bought was frozen solid.
It was a solid block of ice...


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Funny, because I could never live anywhere hot like Texas or Florida. Anything over room temperature is too hot for me!


I was born and raised here so I'm pretty used to it. But even so, 80% humdity or 104 degree weather is not fun even for me. I still like summer so much more than winter though.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

XTOL said:


> Here is another cold weather story for you. This was
> about 1979-80 when I was living in Chicago. 6 blocks
> from Wrigley Field. One weekend I was stuck indoors
> without much food and -18F temperatures and windchill
> ...


That is a great story! The coldest I remember it is -24F, when I was in college. The walk to class was very miserable. I remember the inside of my nose and my glasses had frost on them where I was exhaling out the top of my scarf.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I had to search on google to figure out what was the coldest it has been here in Chicago that I might be able to remember.  We routinely get below zero temperatures here in the winter so it's hard to remember one extra-cold day in a winter of very cold days. It's pretty common to freeze the inside of your nose in the winter here and things like that, with the wind chills.

According to wikipedia, the coldest official temperature ever recorded here in Chicago was -27 F, with wind chills of -83 F. That was in the year I was 4 years old but I don't remember it.

The most recent extreme low that stands out to me was when I was in high school. The schools closed due to cold and ice because the expected high temperature that day was -17. I remember it because later that morning the ice caused power outages so we were stuck in the house with no heat for most of the day!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

My worst was -68oC including the wind. They didn't close the schools in the city but some of the ones in smaller farm communities were closed and rural school buses stopped running (do that at -40). It stayed that cold for almost a week. Some of my classes only had 4 people in them because no one was coming in from out of town.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow!!! I don't see how you all can handle that kind of cold!  Just reading your posts is making me cold and it's 73 F here right now, lol. I have to bundle up when it starts to drop below 50 F. Last year was horrible here for us as far as cold. We got down into the teens and twenties for about 8 nights straight. I know to the people up north that doesn't sound too bad. However, here in the Winter Strawberry Capital of the world, it was a recipe for disaster. The strawberry farmers had to ice down the strawberries for the 8 nights of below freezing weather. That, in turn, dropped the water table so low that sinkholes started opening up all over the city. It was very scary, especially when you live next door and across the street from strawberry fields. Every little settle in the house made me jump. I was always afraid that our home was going to be swallowed up. Looking forward to a La Nina winter this year!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Its winter here in cambodia and the khmers are wearing their North Face puffa jackets as they ride their motos to work . It must be about 22c ..............


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

-22 F here in Southwestern Ontario back in 1993 I believe if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I grew up in Minnesota so I experienced a lot of very cold days! I think the coldest ever was around 50 below (not included the wind chill factor). However the most memorable was during my senior year in high school. My sister’s fiancé came to Minnesota for a visit in December/January. He was from Italy. His visit lasted for about 2 weeks during which it never got *above* 20 below zero (even during the day). He could not understand how people could survive and/or live in such weather....it was a riot. 35-plus years later I still laugh when I think about his visit and the way he carried on about our climate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really don't know. I do know the whole time Arwen was lost it was hitting -10F on average. She was gone 19 days. And I was out there with my windows down, whistling and calling and looking for her, worrying about her.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I was living in Iowa in 1996 when they had an arctic cold front hit for a week or so. The lowest temperature was -22F with wind chills around -50F. I was part of a running club that met every Wednesday night. We ran 4 miles in those conditions. :crazy: :brrrwinter:

At that time, I would have ran in any wather. Now I do most of my winter workouts indoors. As I have gotten older, I find I prefer warmer weather and I don't like the cold very much.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Just about -45 in Fairbanks, AK, in the early 2000's.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

approx -53C when I lived in Tumbler Ridge BC, in the early 1990's. It was so cold that when you opened the front door, you could see the cold air coming in and would jump out of the way. That was before you included the wind chill.


----------

